# Raptors @ Lakers, Dec. 28th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Toronto Raptors* (10-19) @ *Los Angeles Lakers* (14-12)
December 28th, 2004, 10:30 PM EST
The Score






































*Chucky Atkins, Kobe Bryant, Caron Bulter, Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This ain't gon be pretty.... Raptors lose by at least 15 I say.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm not one to normally complain about schedules, but we're already 10-19. we've played 6 more games than the milwaukee bucks (as of this moment) and ~ 3 or 4 more games than almost everybody else. there are several other teams in our boat (miami, dallas, san antonio, maybe some more) but i don't understand how we've started this season at such a ridiculous pace. 

what bothers me more is that, first of all, we're still leading the league in GP _after_ finally having enjoyed our first 4-day break. i don't want to even summon up the courage to look back a couple of days to see where we stood at that point in time. 

second, and most importantly, i have a feeling that the other teams are going to slowly creep up on us to come in line with our GP numbers. put differently, i don't believe anyone is going to suffer with the same scheduling regimen we had to begin this season. they'll inevitably catch up, of course, but i believe it'll be more the case of us getting an extra day off several times over the next four months than it'll be, for them, the way it was for us, not to mention two 6-game road trips poured on as salt on the wound. 

now we're in the midst of playing three games in four nights, during the christmas break, on the west coast. it's tough. but i don't blame the league for this mockery of a schedule- i believe it should be the responsibility of the ACC management to not block off so many dates for extraneous activity (disney on ice is playing now... for nine nights in a row- NINE). it certainly puts our team at risk and, if not careful, may lead to the kind of scheduling conflicts we've had to endure to this point in the season.

i just believe it's irresponsible on the part of the arena team. i don't hold them accountable for blocking off the hockey games, i'm not unreasonable enough to suggest that they should've been able to tell the future, but the demands on the raptors (as witnessed this season) have just been unbearable. some may believe that "it's all a level playing field since all teams play 82 games" but, as outlined above, that's not necessarily true- it's not a level playing field. we played an incredible amount of games (if i recall correctly, after 17 games we had played 5 more games than somes teams- that's ~40% more games... after just 17! not 170!) to begin this season, the schedule put us behind the 8-ball immediately, and i'm not sure whether the "rest" of the teams are going to see their schedules crowded up to the same extent at all. instead, they'll just make up the difference gradually and, in that light, i see the comparison as somewhat unfair.

hopefully we won't have the same problem again next season. 

peace


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

It's Game Day.. I Haven't Watched Raptors Games For A Long Time Now. I Missed Alston!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I missed MoPete. 

and Vince (psych! got you there)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i'm not one to normally complain about schedules, but we're already 10-19. we've played 6 more games than the milwaukee bucks (as of this moment) and ~ 3 or 4 more games than almost everybody else. there are several other teams in our boat (miami, dallas, san antonio, maybe some more) but i don't understand how we've started this season at such a ridiculous pace.
> 
> what bothers me more is that, first of all, we're still leading the league in GP _after_ finally having enjoyed our first 4-day break. i don't want to even summon up the courage to look back a couple of days to see where we stood at that point in time.
> ...


Great post Ballocks, I never really looked at it that way, but I guess you are right. It's not as much the NBA's fault, as it is the ACC. Honestly, imagine if there was still hockey this year, then the Raptors' schedule would be even worst.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

As for the game, Odom is going to have a big one tonight, Mihm has been playing well for LA this season, so we'll need to contain him, if we're going to have a chance in this one. 
Also we need to get Mo Pete on Kobe, I think there'll be a lot of **** talking going on between those too during the game.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Im hearing that Hoffa will be starting can anyone confrim this?? And does anyone know if the game will be shown on sportsnet or Tsn tonight?? Thanks.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Im hearing that Hoffa will be starting can anyone confrim this??


:headbang: 

I hope Hoffa does start! That'd be great, it is time he started getting some minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> And does anyone know if the game will be shown on sportsnet or Tsn tonight?? Thanks.


It's on The Score if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

OMG stickback jam by Araujo!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> OMG stickback jam by Arujo!


THAT WAS SICK


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with a sick dunk in transition.
Raptors up 17-10 early.
Lakers have been turning the ball over a lot.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and who says rebuilding is never fun...

:grinning:


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Last the big lead, still lead by 2 though.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mr hoopster</b>!
> Last the big lead, still lead by 2 though.


meh, from this point on i'll be looking to how our young'ins are developing rather than a raptor win.

seeing hoffa hussle and play d is alot more fun than those vince fade-aways


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> meh, from this point on i'll be looking to how our young'ins are developing rather than a raptor win.
> ...


For sure, im glad i dont have to see his quick shots and those fade away threes that dont go in very much.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

But Kobe Bryant is taking over the game -- 18 points. Hopefully we will see more of Hoffa, he looked very tired in the first quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mr hoopster</b>!
> Hopefully we will see more of Hoffa, he looked very tired in the first quarter.


It's kind of expected though, he hasn't played a game for awhile. 
I'm sure we will see more of him in the 2nd half. I would be surprised if he doesn't start the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

59-55 Lakers at the half.
Kobe has been killing us. We have to keep taking advantage of those fast break opportunities and minimize those offensive rebounds against us.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

my goodness seeing hoffa play like that has to make raptor fan so proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jump:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

hoffa is playing real well tonight...i guess from now on we can designate him as our starting centre....

win or lose, i am happy with the team's overall performance tonight....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We've been playing with a lot of intensity. We just goto keep it together and we have a shot.
I really like Hoffa tonight, hopefully he can get his first double double. It would come a long way into proving his critics wrong.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

thanks god, i think VC was the coach.

:djparty: :twave:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh has been playing better and better.
How many blocks does he have tonight? 4?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

well, so much for all those 'hoffa is a stiff' remarks...

two explosive dunks, gotta love it.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I missed the game (dont have thescore) How did my boy Hoffa do?? I had a feeling he was going to have a good game.. did he start??


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

FIRE SAM MITCHEL.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Y'all ready to jump on the Hoffa bandwagon?  I knew he had it in him, but even I gotta admit I had my doubts about him in the NBA up until today... 

Jalen should get a little playing time in PG again, just to give Skip some rest... poor Skip's gonna burn out by the end of the season


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

fell apart in the end


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had said back before he ever gets drafted, that this man needs to improve his conditioning. If he can get down 15 lbs and keep re-shaping his physique, he will not be as tired out there. There is no way he can play 30 minutes a night (for 82 games yet). Hopefully, his conditioning will be a huge point of emphasis in the off-season.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Just for the record I have always supported Hoffa and Sow and its good to see him have a good game and maybe shutup some of the doubters out there... and with the condition part the more games he plays and the more mins the better his condition will be simply put. Remember the guy has been out for 2 weeks.


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

_Damn Kobe destroy the Raptors Who was defend him ? Eric. Mo.P the top perimeter Defenders_


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> We've been playing with a lot of intensity. We just goto keep it together and we have a shot.
> I really like Hoffa tonight, hopefully he can get his first double double. It would come a long way into proving his critics wrong.


I don't really understand why people put game stats on here, talk about whats the present score. Can't other people just watch the game? Or see it on the internet? Or the radio? theres really no point just waste of posts. Also one game is nothing to prove your critics wrong. If he does this for some consecutive games then yea he has proven his critics, but u can't say that in just one game.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Good game from Araujo.:clap:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

tough loss, but considering the lakers (mainly Kobe) just pushed it to another gear in the last 4 minutes makes this loss less painful.

then again, hoffa's big night also helped ease the tension as well 

but i've been thinking in the past few games now that a deal for marshall in return of younger prospects and/or pick(s) needs to be done asap. having a guy like woods and aaron williams just itching to play some backup C minutes, and with bonner settling onto his own, just really makes marshall very expendable. if i were babcock i'd like to ship him out to a contender to show some gratitude for his right attitude and team composure, but that contending team should ship back something of interest


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Malcolm</b>!
> _Damn Kobe destroy the Raptors Who was defend him ? Eric. Mo.P the top perimeter Defenders_


Thanks, SpeakerboxxX.

Actually, Milt Palacio was covering him for most of the fourth, then Lamond Murray.


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks, SpeakerboxxX.
> ...


_SpeakerBoxxX Brother please...._


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Malcolm</b>!
> _SpeakerBoxxX Brother please...._


Oh really? Is that why you keep following Turkish Delight around and harassing him?

Is that why your location says "southern california" but your IP address says Xalapa?


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Ounce again smas substitutions killed us....what the hell is he doing leaving milt in the game at the end...did he not realize that when hoffa was in the game we were winning,

Rose is a cancer and i believe it now..careless play in the second half. 

Hoffa played great.... jesus... mitchell left alstona nd bosh out of basically the wholeeeeeeeeeeee second qaurter. But he did put him back in for two critical minutes at the end 

They need to get bosh more touches on offence.the ref's were horribel today. For as well as the Raptors have played i dont remember a time where i have gotten so frustrated watching a game.


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh really? Is that why you keep following Turkish Delight around and harassing him?
> ...


Right Now I'm with My mom In Mexico and Speaker With My dad in Chicago. But My House is in Souther Cali.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

well, to be fair to mitchell, araujo was getting really winded when he was left on the floor for long stretches. 

he was breathing hard on his way to the bench in the 1st quarter, and he wasn't as energetic or spirited during the final minutes of the 3rd quarter.

we shouldn't rush hoffa into anything. it's all about development at the current moment, not about trying to win at any cost.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I didnt watch the game just the higlights but did anyone notice that when Hoffa was putting down dunks and playing with a high level of intenisty that Bosh responded with the same level of intensity.. man I like where this team is headed if we can play hard every game I really like how our youngs are playing with heart.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> I didnt watch the game just the higlights but did anyone notice that when Hoffa was putting down dunks and playing with a high level of intenisty that Bosh responded with the same level of intensity.. man I like where this team is headed if we can play hard every game I really like how our youngs are playing with heart.


it's great isn't it?

i espeicially liked the big scream hoffa made after that backboard pass he received from alston that resulted in a slam.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Exciting game. Players really want to impress when they are at the Staples Center.

Great game from Hoffa tonight. I'm not going to say "I told you so" when it comes to getting Loren out of the starting lineup, because it takes more than one good game to make much of a difference, especially when we lost again tonight. But he brought something very different to the floor. I was craving more minutes for him every time he was on the bench. I've never been hungry for more minutes for Loren Woods.

Kobe Bean was unstoppable tonight. Tough to face a hot McGrady/Yao combination, then a hot Kobe. We worked really hard tonight but the superstar factor was working against us.

Bosh and Araujo each had ten boards, and each had five offensive boards. Very good sign. They could be an effective tandem. Hoffa also managed three steals in the first quarter alone. Every minute he played he maximized. Loved it.

C4 had one of the best sequences of his young career, if not the very best. He gets two blocks in the defensive end, charges down the floor, and slams-home a wicked dunk. My friends and I brought the house down when that happened. Chris didn't shoot the ball all that great (4-10), but he got to the line five times and had a four-block night.

Our team struggled when Hoffa and C4 were on the bench. Bonner and Marshall didn't seem to get things done. They both shot well and got some rebounds, but defensively they were a little loose.

I didn't expect Woods to sit tonight. I was hoping he would come-in as a second unit centre, possibly giving Marshall some time at the 3. I don't know why he was a DNPCD.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rafer passed the ball well and pushed very hard tonight, but his shooting is awful. It has been for weeks. At some point he needs to rethink taking between four and eight three-point attempts a game when he is hardly hitting any. I don't know if that would really be changing his style, too, because he mostly takes rushed, early shot clock threes from like 27 or 28 feet. There isn't much of a need for those.... ever!

I didn't like the way Jalen played tonight. I hated his fouls. He looked out of sync. He shot 50% and all, but I was nervous about the way he was playing. He bordered on being a liability.

I HATE having Milt and Rafer on the floor together, especially against a weapon like Kobe. Mitchell really needs to rethink that strategy. Milt dribbles the **** out of the ball, and won't shoot, whereas having Rafer at the 2 does nothing but give him more freedom to take long three's. Cut that out!

Anyways, I didn't expect the Raptors to beat the Lakers in Los Angeles, but we gave them a good fight. Can't stop Bryant when he's on fire like that.

Golden State tomorrow... will we see a totally different team in our Raptors? Seems to be the pattern.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I watched the game as well. Raps will always be in the game because of hustle and playing hard treating every game as a playoff game. But we dont have a game finisher anymore.

lol at Chris Bosh perfrom zero impact as the 4th pick of 2003 draft.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't really understand why people put game stats on here, talk about whats the present score. Can't other people just watch the game? Or see it on the internet? Or the radio? theres really no point just waste of posts. Also one game is nothing to prove your critics wrong. If he does this for some consecutive games then yea he has proven his critics, but u can't say that in just one game.



I don't know what exactly you were complaining about there...

but thats not what I wanted to talk about here.

Araujo deserves ALL the props he gets after gettting stepped on repeatedly by certain people. Most people didn't think twice before they called him a bust after one or two perceived "bad" games, so why shouldn't "one" good game shut them up?

Let Araujo have this. This is a lot more than all the haters thought he would ever be able to contribute.

Open your eyes, Hoffa is for real (how many times have I said this sp far this year... yes I am saying I told you so).

Hoffa :yes: 

Hopefully his conditioning will improve and Mitchell won't hesitate to give him the minutes, because our rebounding and interior defense looks awesome when he is in, and horrible when he is out. The more minutes he plays, the better.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> lol at Chris Bosh perfrom zero impact as the 4th pick of 2003 draft.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^just igonore him


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

the real problem is this team lacks a killer instenct they can put there foot on the throat but never stept on it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> the real problem is this team lacks a killer instenct they can put there foot on the throat but never stept on it


:yes: 

We're losing too many close games. 
I'm just hoping that Chris Bosh can develop that killer instinct, and start to demand for the ball when the game is on the line.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I was proud to be a Raptor fan last night. It has been a long time since I watched a Raptor team come out with that kind of fire and intensity to start a game.

We saw flashes of what this team can become. They played D and really ran the ball hard. First time all year we looked like a real running team.

Bosh brought a high energy level. Was it a coincidence that his shotblocking and D returned with Hoffa in the lineup beside him? Or is a legit big man the key to getting that effort out of Bosh?

Nice to see Hoffa get a real chance to play extended minutes. Very impressive on both ends.

Raps sent NOBODY to the O boards in the second Q after Hoffa, EWilliams went to the bench. Those guys work well together in the paint.

Kobe was just unstoppable. 10, 15 , 6, and 17 by quarter. Incredibly efficient. Most complete perimeter player in the game.

Rafer played extremely well. Starting to run the offense like Sam wants and take over more responsibility for our halfcourt O. Just needs to cut down the 3pt shooting or at least make a few.

Lakers doubled our output from the 3pt line and also from the FT line. That was the difference in the game. They put the game away in the fourth Q with those big 3pt shots.

Final score was not indicative of how close this game was or how well we played. Lakers ran it up with meaningless baskets at the end while the Raps just wanted the clock to run out.

I saw many good signs in this game. Our team is starting to come together and good things may start to happen soon. I expect us to blow out some weaker teams as our schedule gets better.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> ^just igonore him


Nono, I post like you troll around in the nets forum.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> I was proud to be a Raptor fan last night. It has been a long time since I watched a Raptor team come out with that kind of fire and intensity to start a game.
> 
> We saw flashes of what this team can become. They played D and really ran the ball hard. First time all year we looked like a real running team.
> ...


Simple sentence below,

If a team play regular season game as playoff game, SAVE IT, LUCKY777. No chance for for sure. If u watch any NBA games, scrub team or not, they would make some runs when they are behind.

Watch Clippers? Watch Golden State? Teams with no game finisher will suffer at the end.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Simple sentence below,
> ...


You're right, when Vince Carter was here we were winning every close game that we were in, because he is a premier finisher in this league.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, when Vince Carter was here we were winning every close game that we were in, because he is a premier finisher in this league.


Did Sam Mitchell actually go to him on a consistent basisi?

And didnt Vince Carter just won the game for the Nets when he scored 9 points within the last 2 minutes of the game against the Bulls?

Coach Franj there ran plays for Carter and asked him to LOOK TO SCORE!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Did Sam Mitchell actually go to him on a consistent basisi?
> ...


Carter almost always had the ball when the game was on the line.
Look at the Boston game, Nets game, the game @ Seattle, or the game at home against Washington. 
End result?
LOSS

If Carter could have delivered on a consistant basis, maybe Sam Mitchell could have ran more plays for him.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Carter almost always had the ball when the game was on the line.
> ...


Oh really, then I am glad that he is playing great for Nets.

1) Alstom sux
2) Bosh sux.

Good luck with your franchise!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

John:


Vince carter was a chock artist, he finished the game like 1 out every 7 clutch situations. He missed 3 layups that were crucial this year alone.

As far as me posting in the nets forum, hey i can actually form a proper sentence every once in a while. I don't know what the hell you are trying to say. Sometimes i think its cuz you dont speak english very well, in which case i apoligize but than you write a perfect sentence and i think your just trying to be funny. 

Plus you have basis in saying chris bosh is useless, your really not funny in saying that and come off as a bafoon


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh really, then I am glad that he is playing great for Nets.
> ...



Good luck with yours!
Oh wait, you just follow Carter around like his little *****.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Yea his head is so far up his --- he can swallow the crap.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Alston doesnt understand intangibles. See causal fans like Lucky777 I am so disappointed that you are one dont understand intangibles. 

Just because the camera view is restricted to the area with the player with the ball, there would be tons of oppurtunity that a legit point guard like Jason Kidd, Nash would have passed the ball. And you fans keep saying how he was in control on offensive side. The only obivous drive and dish WILL NOT GET IT DONE. Ask Stephon Marbury, ask Steve Francis if he was the only creator on the team!

Save it, Raps will lose many close games this year. I hope that the Raps attendance goes down like the Hawks, your new GM get fired, and whole team moves to the States.

Freaking fans man!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Ya too bad that wont happend so go back and kiss you your favorite players ---. Wincent Lamone Carter and john sitting in a tree.... well you know the rest:laugh:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Vince don't know tangible from tangerine

Alstom>Vince


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> 
> 
> Alstom>Vince


your nuts


----------

